# Windgeräusche vermeiden



## PatrickD (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin zugegeben Anfänger im Videofilmen.
Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine JVC zugelegt, welche das Mikro an der Oberseite hinter einem Metalllochblech angebracht hat.
Ein externes Mikro kann ich leider nicht anschließen.

Nun habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, das trotz eingebautem Software-Filter gegen Windgeräusche, diese unannehmbar sind.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine pragmatische Lösung wie z.Bsp. ein Stück Stoff über dem Lochblech schon mal ausprobiert?
Oder muss ich mich in dieser Preisklasse einfach damit abfinden?  

Gruß


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2007)

Also erstmal solltest Du Dich damit abfinden, leider..

Nen Versuch wäre es wert, mit nem Fellstoff den Wind einzudämmen,
halt es aber für "fast" sinnlos, da die ganze Kamera  die Windgeräusche
auf das Mikrofon überträgt -> Körperschall.

mfg chmee


----------

